# sitecopy - Administration>Sytem Config>ISP-Manager



## PoThEaD (17. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einem Srver mehrere Webs und möchte diese 1:1 via sitecopy auf einen anderen Server übertragen.
Idee: falls es Ausfälle gibt muss ich nur via Nameserver nur die IP ändern und ich habe eine relativ aktuelle Version der Website auf dem zweiten Server,.

Nur: Beim aktuellen Server sehen die User der Datenbanken so aus: web123_u1
Beim zweiten Server allerdings ohne underline, also web133u1

Nun habe ich über Administration>Sytem Config>ISP-Manager eingestellt, das es mit underline sein soll. Das funktioniert aber nur für den User (z.B. web123_1) aber nicht für die DB's

Was mach ich falsch?


mfg


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

> Was mach ich falsch?


Nichts.

1) Der Username Preefix hat nichts mit Datenbanken zu tun.
2) Alle aktuellen ISPConfig Versionen erstellen keine Datenbanknamen und uers mit underscore mehr, da es in diesem Zusammenhang einen Bug in MySQL gibt, der bei underscores auftritt.


----------



## PoThEaD (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,


> Was mach ich falsch?
> 
> 
> 
> > Nichts.


mm... und was kann ich da jetzt tun? Es geht halt darum, das die Seiten 1:1 kopiert werden sollen (das ist ja kein Problem). Aber: Alle Webs haben aktuell den underline (web123*_*1), beim neuen Server sind aber alle ohne underline...

Ich muss also jedes Web noch von Hand bearbeiten (hilfe...)

Sorry, aber das wäre doch ein Irrsinns Aufwand. Ich stelle mir grad mal vor, das da jemand 200 Webs (oder mehr) hat... Ich hab gerade mal 20-50 und das ist dann schon ne immense Arbeit...

mfg


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

Wieso von Hand bearbeiten? Wenn Du die 1 zu eins übernehmen willst, dann macht man es doch sowieso mit rsync oder einer kompletten Kopie des Document root Verzeichnisses sowie der ISPConfig DB. Eine Namensänderung bei neuen Datenbanken spielt da keine Rolle, da bestehende Datenbanknamen ja nicht geändert werden.


----------



## PoThEaD (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

die Idee war halt, das ich alles 1:1 kopieren lasse (also jedes einzelne Web und /var/mysql/) auf einen zweiten Server. Nun habe ich aber z.B. ein Web mit einer config.php in der steht dbuser=web123_u1
Das stimmt aber auf dem neuen Server ja nicht mehr, denn dort heisst der user ja web123u1

Und genau da liegt mein Problem 

Oder hab ich hier einfach nur nen Denkfehler?

mfg


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

> Das stimmt aber auf dem neuen Server ja nicht mehr, denn dort heisst der user ja web123u1


Natürlich stimmt das auch auf dem neuen Server noch, wenn Du es eins zu eins kopierts. Solöche Setups haben viele User, gab bis jetzt nie Probleme damit. Warum sollten sich auch Usernamen durch das Kopieren ändern.


----------



## PoThEaD (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,



> Warum sollten sich auch Usernamen durch das Kopieren ändern


Jetzt unterliege ich garantiert einem Denkfehler... zwischen web123_u1 und web123u1 sehe ich doch einen Unterschied 
Ich möchte nicht einen kompletten Server 1:1 kopieren sondern nur /var/www/web123 und /var/mysql/passende-Datenbanken und genau das geht doch durch die Änderung nicht (mehr). Wenn ich in einer config.php web123_u1 habe und auf dem neuen Server nur web123u1 einrichten kann, hab ich ein Prob


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

Du kannst sowieso kein Web mit der gleichen ID auf dem neuen Server hinzufügen, wenn Du nicht alle kopierst, somit erübrigt sich das. Übernimmst Du die komplette Konfig, gibt es ekiene Probleme. Wenn Du das nicht willst, musst Du die DB's halt von Hand anlegen. Das hättest müsstest Du aber dann sowieso machen und das hat nichts mit der Änderung des Namens mit dem Unterstrich zu tun.


----------



## PoThEaD (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

ok, soweit klar 

meine Idee war: ich habe einen zweiten Server... auf dem richte ich z.B. web1 ein. Dieses web1 bekommt natürlich die gleichen Daten wie web1 auf Sever1 (deshalb sitecopy). Nun nehme ich sitecopy und lass regelmässig web1 von Server1 auf web1 Server2 kopieren. Gibt es nun einen Ausfall von Server1, so kann ich fix über die NS die IP ändern und hab eine aktuell laufende Version auf Server2 

Aufgrund der Änderung des underlines bekomm ich das aber nicht hin 
Und daher meine Frage: was kann ich in einem solchen Fall machen?

mfg


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

Das ist mir schon alles klar und natürlich geht es mit den underlines. Der Fehler den Du machst ist dass Du versuchst die Webs neu in ispconfig anzulegen anstatt die komplette ispconfig Datenbank auf den neuen Server zu übernehmen.


----------



## PoThEaD (18. Aug. 2008)

Ich glaub ich hab meinen Denkfehler gefunden...

Ich könnte doch (rein theoretisch) *alle* webs (ein einzelnes ist nicht möglich mit/ohne underlines?), die auf Server1 sind 1:1 kopieren, wenn es auf server2 auch ispConfig gibt...

Die Frage wäre dann nur: Was alles muß ich kopieren außer /var/lib/mysql und /var/www/


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von PoThEaD:


> Ich glaub ich hab meinen Denkfehler gefunden...
> 
> Ich könnte doch (rein theoretisch) *alle* webs (ein einzelnes ist nicht möglich mit/ohne underlines?), die auf Server1 sind 1:1 kopieren, wenn es auf server2 auch ispConfig gibt...


genau 



> Die Frage wäre dann nur: Was alles muß ich kopieren außer /var/lib/mysql und /var/www/


Da gibt es schon einen langen Thread im en Forum drüber:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2717


----------



## PoThEaD (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,



> Da gibt es schon einen langen Thread im en Forum drüber:
> 
> http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2717 Heute 13:52


ok, tu ich mir jetzt mal an und setze es gleich um, aber



> ein einzelnes ist nicht möglich mit/ohne underlines?


Die Frage stellt sich mir halt immernoch 

mfg


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von PoThEaD:


> Hallo,
> 
> ok, tu ich mir jetzt mal an und setze es gleich um, aberDie Frage stellt sich mir halt immernoch


Wie gesagt, das hat absolut nichts mit den underscores zu tun, da Du ein einzelns Web niemals mit der gleichen ID erhalten würdest.


----------



## PoThEaD (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,



> Wie gesagt, das hat absolut nichts mit den underscores zu tun, da Du ein einzelns Web niemals mit der gleichen ID erhalten würdest


hö? versteh ich nicht...
Domain abc.de hat web123. Genauso richte ich das auf Sever2 ein, und schon stimmt die ID. Nur halt die DB-Geschichten nicht... web123_u1 und web123u1


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

Die ID's sind auto increment ID's, Du kannst kein Web mit einer spezifischen ID einrichten. Außer Du richtest vorher exakt 122 andere Webs ein.


----------



## PoThEaD (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

genau das war doch meine Idee.. ich habe auf Server1 z.B. 50 webs. Genau so richte ich diese auf Server2 ein. Und nun kopiere ich via sitecopy web für web (aber eben nicht alle). Bei einem Ausfall ändere ich im NS die IP und habe ein funktionierendes System.
Genau das ist aber nicht möglch mit der Änderung des *_ (underline)*

*mfg*


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

Immer noch falsch. Genau für dieses Szenario musst die komplette ISPConfig Datenbank Datenbank kopieren, denn Du müsstest ansonsten z.B. auch alle Mails User in der exakt gleichen Reihenfolge auf dem 2. Server einrichten.

Mach es doch einfach mal so, wie ich es beschrieben habe. Ich kenne jede Menge Setups die es so machen auds genau dem gleichen Grund wie Du und bei denen es perfekt funktioniert.


----------



## PoThEaD (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

was ist aber, wenn diese webs kein Mail usw. haben? Die webs haben nur nen Counter (DB) der halt mit web123_u1 angesprochen wird. Dies geht aber auf dem zweiten Server nun nicht mehr da dort über web123u1 angesprochen wird. Bleibt mir nur die Wahl *alles* zu kopieren?


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

Du must nicht alles kopieren, Du musst nur die gesamte Konfiguration kopieren und es ist immer noch kein Problem mit den Unterstrichen da, wenn Du es richtig machst, so wie ich es Dir beschrieben habe.


----------

